
MIT and Cambridge have worst cybersecurity scores out of 485 major universities - a-kay
http://info.securityscorecard.com/2015-education-security-report?portalId=533449&hsFormKey=e5ea15ab907f9c85237f43d9cd643d81&submissionGuid=f078c928-3582-4ae4-adb2-87c8f3706caf#wizard_module_236695011562853653064586739756806737042
======
dekhn
This link just leads to a page that makes you sign up and provide personal
info to read the report. Since I don't want to do that, I can't criticize you
on your methodology or conclusions, but the finding that MIT has the worst
cybersecurity scores immediately raises questions.

In particular, MIT has at least 10X more public-facing IP addresses, did you
normalize for that?

